# Question About Winterizing



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

Has anyone ever use an air compressor to blow the air out of the lines, as opposed to using antifreeze?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I use both. First blow the lines with the compressor and then pump the antifreeze in. You don't want to have ice damage in
hard to reach places. It's not worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

MNoutbackers said:


> Has anyone ever use an air compressor to blow the air out of the lines, as opposed to using antifreeze?


John,

I know many members prefer to use the antifreeze method and more power to them. I'm sure it's a full proof method. However, I have used compressed air to blow the lines dry on four different campers over the past twelve years with no problem whatsoever. You have to be sure to open all the spigots, etc. working your way down to the low-point drains. Careful not to build up so much pressure in your air compressor that you inadvertently damage the system.

Our weather here is very similar to the Twin Cities and it can get VERY cold. Maybe I've just been lucky but it works for me and makes Spring prep a snap (fill with fresh water and bleed the lines of air).

Either way, good luck and keep those freezing temps up North as long as you can!









Greg


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I use both, blow the lines then fill them with the pink. I also fill all p traps and the toilet bowl with the pink also.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

In theory, if you get the water all out, it should be better than antifreeze (even that will freeze if it gets cold enough). However, I don't have enough confidence that I have all of the water out and therefore do the pink afterward. Regardless, make sure you protect your traps.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

What the heck is this WINTERIZATION thou speaketh of???









Winterization for us is when you DON'T have to run the A/C all the time but can open the trailer windows instead...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> What the heck is this WINTERIZATION thou speaketh of???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, yes it's the time on year when Ghosty rubs it in repeatedly...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> What the heck is this WINTERIZATION thou speaketh of???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, yes it's the time on year when Ghosty rubs it in repeatedly...








[/quote]

I blow out, drain low point lines, then use about a gallon of anitfreeze for traps and to ensure i am good to go.

I have done it this way on my 3 campers, knock on wood, never an issue and can be done very quickly....... Longest part of the job is watching the water drain out of the hot water heater/ removing the anode.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

How and were do you hook up the air hose and how much pressure do you use? I would like to try this. It sounds easy enough to do as a temporary deal to clear the lines when we get these temporary early cold snaps here in SD.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

SDCampers said:


> How and were do you hook up the air hose and how much pressure do you use? I would like to try this. It sounds easy enough to do as a temporary deal to clear the lines when we get these temporary early cold snaps here in SD.


Connect to the shore water connection. Your local RV store will have a schrader valve adapter to use your tire fill attachment. You want to limit the pressure to 45 to 50 psi, you want volume more then pressure.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> How and were do you hook up the air hose and how much pressure do you use? I would like to try this. It sounds easy enough to do as a temporary deal to clear the lines when we get these temporary early cold snaps here in SD.


Connect to the shore water connection. Your local RV store will have a schrader valve adapter to use your tire fill attachment. You want to limit the pressure to 45 to 50 psi, you want volume more then pressure.
[/quote]
If you go through the shore water connection does that still leave water in the pump? The way I understand it the shore water line comes in after the pump.
Also, do you bypass the water heater before adding air?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

SDCampers said:


> How and were do you hook up the air hose and how much pressure do you use? I would like to try this. It sounds easy enough to do as a temporary deal to clear the lines when we get these temporary early cold snaps here in SD.


Connect to the shore water connection. Your local RV store will have a schrader valve adapter to use your tire fill attachment. You want to limit the pressure to 45 to 50 psi, you want volume more then pressure.
[/quote]
If you go through the shore water connection does that still leave water in the pump? The way I understand it the shore water line comes in after the pump.
Also, do you bypass the water heater before adding air?
[/quote]

You turn on the pump to clear any water there as well, Yes you bypass the water heater........ i just did a quick check to see if the method is in the manual (i thought it was)...this may help Keystone manual it is the down loadable manual, winterization starts on page 49.

Hope that helps,
Clarke


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

Ghosty said:


> What the heck is this WINTERIZATION thou speaketh of???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ghosty,

You evil, evil person.....


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I always use the air compressor as opposed to antifreeze. I don't stop camping through the winter so when I go out I fill my water tank, and when I am packing up, I blow out the lines. I have been doing this with the Outback, and my previous trailer as well. I have never had any issues, I just pull the low point drains, open all the faucets, and pull the water heater plug after I blow everything out. As far as the traps in the sinks I just have my electric heat running on a timer through the winter. I have it set to come on around 5pm and run until about 9am by that point the sun is up on the trailer and the interior stays quite warm.

I am sure I could get away without blowing out the lines, since I have heat running, but I dont like to take the chance that the power will go out. I have that happen quite often out here.


----------



## iowaboy (Oct 15, 2004)

Do you blow out the water in the toilet used for flushing also? Seems to me you couldn't blow that out all the way.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have an adjustable regulator on my compressor. I set it to 50psi. I then blow the lines out. I then pour some pink down the drains.

Its gets way below zero here every winter. Last winter we got to 29 below. I have never had a bit of trouble just doing the air blow deal.

I do have a 100 gallon air compresor so I do have plenty of air to make sure all of the water is out of the system though.

If you have a small compressor, just blow them out a couple times, youll get it.

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Like Carey, we set the air compressor to 50psi and blow the lines out. I use one of those screw on adapters that has a schrader valve for the air. We do one faucet at a time and will let it spit and sputter until it is mostly gone. I then go back and pour pink down the drains to fill the p-traps. It has worked for us. It doesn't get nearly as cold here as it does in other places. We will see negative single digits on the occasional winter but it doesn't stay that way for long. Usually our coldest is positive single digits. DW and I have been known to been watching the news, seen the weather report and gone "Oh [email protected]#". Next thing you know - we are winterizing the trailer in the dark when it is 30deg. and the wind is howling. The first winter we waited too long and blew the faucets apart. We were fortunate no other damage occurred. This whole thread just reminded me that I am out of pink stuff!

-CC

Quick Edit - before we blow out anything - we open a faucet then drain the water heater. We then blow out the low point drains, one at a time. Last - we do the faucets inside. Then we pour in pink!

-CC


----------



## Chuck&Geri (Jun 11, 2009)

I have an Outback 28 BHKS Travel trailer...I am working on the winterization...however cannot find the water pump...does anyone have the same trailer and know where I can locate it...I feel pretty stupid asking however I feel I have looked everywhere it might be...close to the water heater...under all the dinette seats where I have found some electrical parts...and I seem to have removed every possible panel I can find however I cannot locate it...I don't really want to put the anti-freeze in the fresh water tank as I heard that it may give off a smell next year...I also heard that it should be within 3 feet of where the fresh water tank is filled...however there is nothing close by to find it in...I am stumped...

Any ideas?

thanks


----------

